# Going to Nevada?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

fYI:



> http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=5001
> 
> Nevada Will No Longer Recognize Utah and Florida Right-to-Carry Permits
> 
> ...


Ok, so they made a mistake with Utah, but dropping Florida because their permit is good for 2 years longer???? That's just ridiculous...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> Ok, so they made a mistake with Utah, but dropping Florida because their permit is good for 2 years longer???? That's just ridiculous...


That's because you have to at least fire a handgun once in 5 years rather than once in 7 years:anim_lol:

I'm with ya Bruce - What difference does it make? As long as the individual has a valid license whether it's 7 or 5 years it's still a valid license. 
Bureaucrats :buttkick:


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

+1 for ohio


----------

